# 4 weeks old



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello everyone my kittens are 4 weeks old and they are so cute bless them they are now being litter trained ( and doing well )
the girls are just about litter trained but the boy is a bit slower 
I thought you might like to see a picture of them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub: such sweeties


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are gorgeous, lovely picture, you should post this in cat chat so more members get to see them, _


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

:001_wub: Adorable babies :001_wub:


----------



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, they are super cute kittens, I may have to steal one


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Very pretty! Love the dark one


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww noooooooooo the little dark one is mine  beauties


----------

